# Post your 2006 birds....



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

I thought it would be cool to get everyone to post their birds on one page.

Also under it give a little caption (weight,beard & spur lenght) and when it was killed. 

I have the 234 this year so ill post my pictures later on next week. 

Good luck everyone.Thanks in advance.


-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## TSS Caddis

Beard: 10"
Spur: 1"
Weight: Don't know, first time turkey hunting so didn't know I was supposed to weigh it. Heck, I'm lucky I even meaused it:lol:


----------



## panfishpuller

6in beard, 1/2 in spurs dident weigh it but would guess around 15-17lbs 
Not my biggest bird but still a awsome thrill and excperiance!:coolgleam


----------



## hunter5054

spurs_1 1/2
beard_10 3/8
weight_20lbs
shot the 23rd @ 6:45


----------



## Sib

23 lb 2 oz 8" beard 1" spurs

Detail of beard located here:
[http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/546/2006_Turkey_4.jpg


----------



## Due51

Son's:
10-12lbs
nub spurs
3.5" beard
shot 4/24 10am Montcalm County w/ Remington 870 Express 20gauge, Hevi-Shot #5, Jellyhead choke @ 25 yards
Dad's:
~20lbs
7/8" spurs
10" beard
shot 4/24 4pm Montcalm County w/ Winchester 1300 12gauge, Winchester Supreme 3" #6, H.S. Undertaker choke @ ~40yards


----------



## QDMAMAN

Sib said:


> 23 lb 2 oz 8" beard 1" spurs
> 
> Detail of beard located here:
> [http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/546/2006_Turkey_4.jpg


Wow Sib,
That is a great photograph. The colors are spectacular. Nice job and nice bird.

Big T


----------



## gunner7848

10 1/2 beard
3/4 spurs
21 3/8 pounds
first turkey


----------



## buck37

My son Adam







[/IMG]
[4.5 inch beard 
nubs for spurs 
20 guage 
15 pounds

My Bird 







[/IMG]

9 inch beard
7/8 spurs
23 pounds
Mathews conquest 5575 goldtip thunderhead 100


----------



## fdunford

QDMAMAN said:


> Wow Sib,
> That is a great photograph. The colors are spectacular. Nice job and nice bird.
> 
> Big T


It sure is a dandy!!!!


----------



## jackbob42

10" beard
1" spurs
22lbs


----------



## Sprytle

Taken 4/22/06 
Remington supermag 3in Winchester Supreme #5

8in beard 
7/8 in spurs
21.4#

-Bob


----------



## deerslayer15

heres my bird 
10 1/2 in beard
1 1/8 spurs
24 pounds


----------



## Citori

4/17/2006 1:40pm 15yards 12 lbs 6 inch bearded hen

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=42302


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

-Psebuckmaster17-
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/546/medium/scan2.jpg


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

I figured while everyone was posting there pictures I would put a picture of my good friend Bill Jordans turkey that he shot on Lazy D Ranch. 

I think that the bird on Lazy D need to be managed better. Maybe more turkeys need to be killed. 

Here it is.









Here is another bird that was shot by Big Mike last week on Lazy D Ranch. 










-Psebuckmaster17-
http://www.humorbug.com/fpics/s_humorbug_eef25ac21d.jpg


----------



## lking

Sorry, I know this is a WI bird, but take it easy on me. 25 pounds, 10 inch beard, 1.25 inch spurs. Shot on public land, 33 yards, at 6:02 am this morning. Obviously the kids had just climbed out of bed when I arrived.


----------



## swampstand

I'd like to post my photo, but don't know how. Can someone who is authorized do it if I send it to them?


----------



## caznik

25lbs.
Dble Beard- 10 1/2" and 6 1/2" long.
Only had one spur that was 1 1/4" long


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

Swampstand,

Here is a link to help you post pictures. 

I am not sure if you know how to get them into your gallery but all you have to do is go to Photo Gallery at the top and go to upload picture. You might have to resize them but that is not hard if you have paint on your computer. 

Then you will see the browse, click that and find the picture that you want to load into your gallery. Then fallow the steps on this link. 

Hope you get your pictures figured out. Good luck.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79297

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Mishotgun

[/IMG]

8" beard,3/4" spurs


----------



## rtcatzrt600

Shot 4/26/06. 22 lbs., 9 1/2 inch beard, 1 1/8 spurs. What a beautiful spring to hunt turkeys in michigan. Nice and sunny birds very vocal. Called in a jake for buddy day before.


----------



## goosebustr79




----------



## Sprytle




----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

Sprytle said:


>


 
Sprytle,

How big? Whats the story? Looks like a nice bird. When did you shoot it?

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Sprytle

That great bird is goosebstr's79 (Don's) first bird ... 1st bird in 12yrs of trying (thread)


Its a beauty for sure... just helping him get his pics a little larger . 

-Bob


----------



## drk

did not get him until 3 pm 
started walking to different spots and calling. Wait 20 minutes and then move on







[/IMG]


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

Congrats...

Nice bird..

How big???

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Bucky

great birds guys


----------



## jsmith2232

9" beard


----------



## MathewsPimp

Beard: 11''
Spurs: 1 1/2''
Weight: 22.4 pounds
 Mathews Q2, ThunderHead 125


----------



## uptracker

Geez...a lot of big flippin' birds this year! Congrats to all!


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

Finally I can post my bird. It was 20lbs,11inch beard, and 1 1/8 inch spurs. It was very cool, the coolest thing about it was I got to shoot it with my bow. 










-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## 2-BIG

My Jake: Killed May 1st, 4 3/4" beard, Weight/unknown, Spurs/speed bumps. Killed with a Pardner 12ga., Remmington Hevi shot 3 1/2"mag #5.









Wife's Tom: Killed May 3rd, 9 3/4" Beard, Weight 19lbs.2oz., Spurs 1". Killed with Remmington 1100 20ga. 2 3/4 Winchester Supreme #4.


----------



## vandermi

9" Beard
1" Spurs
25# (Bathroom scale)


----------



## mathews_583

first bird ever!, (i am 18)
Approximately 21 pounds
7/8" spurs
9.5" beard(dad's jake's beard in last pic=3")


----------



## MathewsPimp

if you want to really see my shot on my bird i have a video clip posted look for it!


----------



## beervo2

smokey gray bearded hen- 6 inch beard, my first bird..:SHOCKED:


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

beervo2 said:


> smokey gray bearded hen- 6 inch beard, my first bird..:SHOCKED:


Sweet bird!!! What are you going to do with her now? Mount it or not? 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

TJ,

I thought that you said that bird only had 1 1/2 inch spurs, thoes things are like tallons!!!:lol: 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## hoosierwilk

Took this 2 year old Wed. morning in Benzie co. in the fog. hw


----------



## sprigdog

this morn 7 1/2 beard spurs 7/8" weight 20.5# beautiful scenery pic...sorry


----------



## Playin' Hooky

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/06_Tom.jpg
Taken 4/19/06 @ 34 yards
18#
9" beard
7/8" spurs
Clinton County

Can't get the pic to post here!!!


----------



## FREEPOP

Playin Hooky's bird - Congrats


----------



## FREEPOP

Might as well add mine in too


----------



## MathewsPimp

give some stats FREEPOP!


----------



## huntingfool43

Here's mine
8 inch beard
20 lbs
3/4 inch spurs


----------



## Playin' Hooky

for the help, Freepop! I'll try this again with my daughter's bird.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Daughter's first tom! May 6, 2006

12 ga, Remington 11-87 with 3" copper-plated 4x6 turkey load.

15.25# jake, 4" beard

She was one excited young lady!


----------



## little e

shot 5-17-2006 @ 7:05am
weight 25.25 lbs, main beard 10 14/16, 2nd beard 8 12/16. spurs were 1 11/16 and 1 12/16


----------



## S Stewart

20.26 Lb. 9" beard and 1.75" beard, 3/4" spurs


----------



## albuilder1

First season K


----------



## Big Ches

26 lbs.
11 inch beard
1 1/8 inch spurs


----------



## Ack

21 lbs, 2 oz.
10 11/16" beard
NO spurs


----------



## autumnlovr

Taken 5/13/06 at about 2:30 pm.
Beard - 9-1/8"
Spurs - 7/8"
Weight - 18-19 lbs? SWAG
Iosco County
Sorry about the kwappy picture but I'm running one-handed (left hand in a cast) and I was alone & trying to beat out a thunderstorm! (And besides...."I'm just a girl!!!" ha-ha-ha-ha!!)


----------



## honkertonk

20lbs
9 1/2in. beard
1 3/16in. spurs


----------



## MathewsPimp

Wow great bird Ack i shot mine out of the 360 too! how far of a shot?


----------



## Ack

MathewsPimp said:


> Wow great bird Ack i shot mine out of the 360 too! how far of a shot?


28 yards....here's the whole story.......

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138811


----------



## SWMIBWHNTR

My son's first year turkey hunting.
9-3/4" Beard, 1-1/4" & 1-1/8" Spurs
Taken April 20,2006 (He had Thursday & Friday off of School)
I took the mornings off and he was succesful.

My bird came on the following Saturday.
I went back to the same spot.
11-1/16" Beard, 1-1/4" & 1-5/16" Spurs.
Both birds weighed in at 22 lbs.

Congratulations to all that were successful this year particularly the first year hunters and first time successful.


----------



## Bucky

great birds


----------



## MathewsPimp

Ack said:


> 28 yards....here's the whole story.......
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138811


wow great story nice hunt! dude the 360 is bad A$$!


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

Seems like everyone had a great season.... 

Im sure that there will still be a few more birds posted in this last week of the season. Congrats on all the birds. 
Now what to do for the next 6 months.... I guess fish.... 

Thanks everyone for posting...

Have a good summer....

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## mich buckmaster

23 Pounds 
11 1/4 inch beard official
1 1/4 inch spur
1 1/8 inch spur
Great hunt and a great bird!!


----------



## Domepiece

lady luck came a callin . . . . .. and this bad boy went a fallin


----------



## multibeard

There are three threads in the turkey forum telling the stories of the three hunts that paid off. The top photo is my youngest son hunting turkeys for the first time since 1989. The second photo is of my 80 year old hunting buddys long beard. The third photo is of my 12 year old grandson and I with the double we shot on jakes.

Multibeard


----------



## creekman




----------



## Bucky

great birds


----------



## EdB

I've posted these pics on separate threads but here's my season summary. It was a great season. It started out calling in this jake for my brother.










My turn next and I got this limb hanger, 11 inch beard and with a 1-/18 spur.










3 days later, I guided a family friend Peggy and called in this big boy and she made a great shot, 11-1/2 inch and 7-1/2 inch beards with spurs going 1-11/16. This bird won first place in Cabela's contest:woohoo1:
I know it's not the biggest bird taken but apparently the biggest taken to Cabela's!








How about the hooks on this one:









On May 20th I called in this one for my young hunting buddy Alex, it had a 10 inch beard and spurs were 1-1/8.








Can't wait till next year!


----------



## Bucknasty

24lbs, 10.5 inch and 5.5 inch beards, 1 inch spurs.


----------



## FISHIN.NET

First turkey ever. Just a little one 6" beard may 27th 2006


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

I just want to thank everyone again for posting your pictures.... 

Great season.....

Only about 10 more months till we can do it again......


-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Ack

PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 said:


> I just want to thank everyone again for posting your pictures....
> 
> Great season.....
> 
> Only about 10 more months till we can do it again......
> 
> 
> -Psebuckmaster17-


Just a little over 3 months until I try for another one!


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

Your right about 3 1/2 months for you fall hunters... 

I have never hunted fall I just ment till spring hunting...

Good luck on your fall hunt Ack....

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## shoudek

I didn't weigh him, but he was a fairly large bird. My first as well.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

Congrats on your first bird....

Did you measure the beard and spurs? If so how long? 

Looks like a nice bird...

Gun or bow? 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Ack

Congratulations on the nice bird shoudek! He must have been a big one if you had to hang him on the buck pole!!! :lol:


----------



## Gobblerman

Here's my 2006 Michigan Gobbler. It was the ending to an Awesome season of chasing them in Iowa, Missouri and then Michigan. Can't wait until next April! Gotta love this sport!


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

Ack said:


> Congratulations on the nice bird shoudek! He must have been a big one if you had to hang him on the buck pole!!! :lol:


Id say not more than 350lbs......

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## shoudek

Yeah! He was at least 350....His beard was 10 inches and his spurs were about an inch or so long. It was a very long shotgun shot.....at least 40 yards if not 50 or more. I almost didn't take the shot because of the distance and brush involved in the line of the shot. I was glad I had 3" copper plated Winchesters in the gun. He dropped in his tracks.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

Well at 350lbs I wouldn't even think about not shooting it!!! 

Congrats.... 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------

